# High glossy inkjet paper - what do you use?



## sanjosedave (Nov 17, 2017)

Started printing some images. Have a set of Antelope Canyon images I want to print on high glossy, but haven't used that paper for a long time, would appreciate any feedback from anyone printing glossy. I like, sometimes, Peter Lik images, but don't want to print acrylic.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 17, 2017)

I use it for academic botanicals and natural history to get high contrast and popping fine structure. I accept the glare problem. I have an Epson and have used Epson ultra premium high gloss, and also some Illford high gloss papers. I've also have used some pearl paper, and find the lower pop not ideal. Matt paper would kill my subject matter.

As with anything it has a lot to do with individual preference and specific application rather than good vs. bad. Try to get fine detail on rag paper and you are out of luck. If you want to get a hand-crafted feel, high gloss is not ideal.

Get the appropriate paper profiles and use a calibrated display to get best approximation.


----------



## RGF (Feb 22, 2018)

I print on a Canon printer and use Pro Platinum. Great paper


----------



## Talys (Feb 22, 2018)

I would definitely get Canon Paper Pro.

However, I'd recommend that you pick up the Sampler pack, which is pretty cheap:

https://www.amazon.com/Canon-Paper-Samples-Pack-8657B012/dp/B0101RXN8M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1519288552&sr=8-5&keywords=canon+paper

You get 5 sheets each of platinum, semi-gloss, luster, and matte (that's from glossiest to most matte).

You might be surprised at how nice the luster is. It's my personal favorite.


----------



## LDS (Feb 22, 2018)

sanjosedave said:


> Started printing some images. Have a set of Antelope Canyon images I want to print on high glossy, but haven't used that paper for a long time, would appreciate any feedback from anyone printing glossy.



Which printer are you using? Which size would you print? How would you display them (framed, album, etc.) How much would you like to spend for each sheet?

You may use one of the "pro" glossy paper from the printer manufacturer (easiest, and usually not expensive, path) or you can choose from other paper manufacturers. 

I like Hahnemühle Baryta FB and FineArt Baryta (Photo Gloss Baryta 320 may be a less expensive option) but they need a good photo printer (and a good profile) to be exploited fully.

There are of course many other brands and papers you can choose from - it depends both on your own aesthetic needs, and display needs. And, of course, price.

Sample packs will allow you choose the paper you like most.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 25, 2018)

Zeidora said:


> I use it for academic botanicals and natural history to get high contrast and popping fine structure. I accept the glare problem. I have an Epson and have used Epson ultra premium high gloss, and also some Illford high gloss papers. I've also have used some pearl paper, and find the lower pop not ideal. Matt paper would kill my subject matter.
> 
> As with anything it has a lot to do with individual preference and specific application rather than good vs. bad. Try to get fine detail on rag paper and you are out of luck. If you want to get a hand-crafted feel, high gloss is not ideal.
> 
> Get the appropriate paper profiles and use a calibrated display to get best approximation.



After looking at some of my photos printed on matte or fine art smooth papers, the prints seem to have finer detail than prints made on glossy papers.

Maybe it just takes a little more time to appreciate the differences from a glossy print.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2018)

danski0224 said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > I use it for academic botanicals and natural history to get high contrast and popping fine structure. I accept the glare problem. I have an Epson and have used Epson ultra premium high gloss, and also some Illford high gloss papers. I've also have used some pearl paper, and find the lower pop not ideal. Matt paper would kill my subject matter.
> ...


‘Sharpness’ is a function of contrast, glossy papers have higher contrast cabilities so they look more detailed to the casualty observer.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 25, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> ‘Sharpness’ is a function of contrast, glossy papers have higher contrast cabilities so they look more detailed to the casualty observer.



I trust you meant "casual observer". And I assume your refer to the observation that photographers prefer less sharpening/USM than non-photographers. What all sharpening/USM does is increase local contrast. There is a need to distinguish contrast at different scales. Fine scale for sharpness, large scale for pop. You can select different USM settings for different output media using soft-proofing techniques. Accordingly, you can more easily match fine scale contrast (sharpness) between matt and glossy papers, but you cannot get the large-scale contrast (pop) of a glossy paper with matt.

Incidentally, the same non-photographer preference for high color saturation applies. Even on pro cameras, default color style is not "neutral", but has higher saturation and contrast settings. Don't remember what it was, but I did notice it.

Again, all depends on what your preferences are and what look you strive for. It's like B&W vs. color. Or WA vs tele. It's not good vs. bad, but how it is used.


----------



## LDS (Feb 26, 2018)

danski0224 said:


> After looking at some of my photos printed on matte or fine art smooth papers, the prints seem to have finer detail than prints made on glossy papers.



Resolution depends more on the smoothness of the paper and how the coating absorbs ink drops than anything else - as long as they can keep the precision with which the printer can lay down ink dots, the printer resolution will be preserved.

Many matte papers have some texture, that may reduce resolution - and sometimes are used exactly because of this. Fine art smooth ones may yield high-res images without issues.

One can tailor output sharpening based on the paper characteristic to achieve the best resolution available. That's one of the reasons, for example, the Print module in Lightroom or Nik Collection Sharpernet Pro asks which type of paper is used.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 11, 2018)

I use inkpress metallic gloss.

They provide IPC profiles.

http://www.inkpresspaper.com/profiles.asp?PaperID=49


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 20, 2018)

Tecco and Epson


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 29, 2019)

I have an Epson Stylus Pro 3880 and I mostly use Ilford Smooth Pearl. To this papir you can download a ICC profile
Very good Papir. 310g


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 21, 2019)

For Glossy I use Platinum Pro Canon's own paper. I used Canson Platine for BW. 
Hahnemuehle photo glossy 260 is good too


----------

